# Frauenzimmer



## bearded

Very often I heard from German friends the word Frauenzimmer, and I know it was already used in Heine's poetry, but I never could find a satisfactory explanation of its origin.  There was a thread on this, but it did not explain either.  I know it means woman, but why Zimmer, what does it have to do with a room?  Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## Hutschi

Indeed it is derived from the room of the women. Gemach/Zimmer der Frau.
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Frauenzimmer
The Duden explains it.


> spätmittelhochdeutsch vrouwenzimmer = Frauengemach und die Gesamtheit  der dort wohnenden weiblichen Personen; im 17. Jahrhundert auf die  einzelne Person übertragen, ursprünglich ohne negative Bedeutung


----------



## fdb

bearded man said:


> Very often I heard from German friends the word Frauenzimmer



Interesting. I have never ever heard any living German say "Frauenzimmer", except perhaps as a joke, though of course I have read it in old books.


----------



## bearded

My friends used the word in a slightly ironic way, like ''a really clever woman'' , oh das kluge Frauenzimmer! Maybe quotations from old literary works ?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Current usage is ironic.
I know old people that use it as a normal word, without any irony, and only for married women, which is the etymologically correct use _(frouwe _vs. _wîp)._


----------



## Hutschi

bearded man said:


> My friends used the word in a slightly ironic way, like ''a really clever woman'' ," oh das kluge Frauenzimmer! Maybe quotations from old literary works ?



Here it is used in a negative context. And it is really ironic. (It is expressed in form of an overstatement.)

Usually it can also be used in a tender way. "Was macht denn mein kuges Frauenzimmer?"

I do not think it is used often, and I am nearly 60.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

bearded man said:


> My friends used the word in a slightly ironic way, like ''a really clever woman'' , oh das kluge Frauenzimmer! Maybe quotations from old literary works ?



I remember reading it in Goethe, either "Wilhelm Meisters Lehrjahre" or "Die Wahlverwandtschaften". I don't remember if it was used for married or unmarried women or both.


----------



## Gernot Back

_Frauenzimmer _refers to the uterus, the habitat of unborn babies, _pars pro toto_!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gernot Back said:


> _Frauenzimmer _refers to the uterus, the habitat of unborn babies, _pars pro toto_!


Its etymology is usually explained as referring to the rooms (in a castle) assigned to married aristocratic women _(cf. Lady _[capitalised]_​)_


----------



## Schimmelreiter

< ... >
In seiner mittelhochdeutschen Form _vrouwenzimmer bedeutete das Wort ursprünglich die Gemächer (Zimmer) einer Fürstin (vrouwe, Frau)
_http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Frauenzimmer


----------



## Schimmelreiter

@Gernot Back
Any source for your uterus thesis?


----------



## Gernot Back

You have related _Frauenzimmer _(with reference to female humans) to a real room within a house and I think this is wrong!


			
				volksliederarchiv.de said:
			
		

> Sabinchen war ein Frauenzimmer,
> Gar hold und tugendhaft
> Sie diente treu und redlich immer
> Bei ihrer Dienstherrschaft.


 http://www.volksliederarchiv.de/text659.html


----------



## Schimmelreiter

*1)* frauenzimmer _ist also frauengemach, frauenkammer, frauenstube, wo sich frauen oder weiber aufhalten _[...]
*
2)* frauenzimmer _bezeichnete nun collectiv die in ihm wohnenden frauen _[...]
*
3) *_nahe lag, dasz dieser collectivbegrif auf frauen übertragen wurde, die nicht in besonderm gemach zusammen wohnten, man belegte damit frauen insgemein, in der regel vornehme, wolgesittete:_ das löbliche frauenzimmer [...]

http://woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/?sigle=DWB&mode=Vernetzung&hitlist=&patternlist=&lemid=GF08249



@Gernot Back
Please find *my *source above.

Uterus?


----------



## Gernot Back

Schimmelreiter said:


> @Gernot Back
> Please find *my *source above.
> 
> Uterus?


I still think, this "above" theory is wrong and my uterus therory is more plausible!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gernot Back said:


> I still think, this "above" theory is wrong and my uterus therory is more plausible!


_This "above" theory _is the Grimms', after all. 

I'm not saying the _Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm _is the Bible since only the Bible is the Bible - and not believed in by everyone.

I find your approach hugely interesting, all I'm asking for is a source. 

A Source! A Source! My kingdom for a source!


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gernot Back said:


> I still think, this "above" theory is wrong and my uterus therory is more plausible!



Die These ist zwar interessant, aber bisher durch nichts belegt. Man kann schwer Liedtexte aus dem 19. oder gar aus dem 20. Jahrhundert als Belege werten, nur weil da die Wörter < ... > oder "Frauenzimmer" vorkommen, aber sonst nicht näher erklärt werden.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schimmelreiter said:


> _This "above" theory _is the Grimms', after all.


So what? Does it say anything about their possible repressions of thinking explicitly of _Frauenzimmer _as a uterus at the time when they lived?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Did I not say it was *not *the bible?

Let's forget about whatever has thus far been said.

The uterus theorem sounds great. I've read much of what Freud wrote. Why not quench my curiosity?


----------



## Gernot Back

<...> aber _Frauenzimmer _ist dem gegenüber einfach nur ein verächtlicher Begriff für _Frau_, vermutlich in Reduktion auf die reproduktive Fähigkeit von Frauen, ihre Gebärmuttern!!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gernot Back said:


> vermutlich


Wenn du nicht sagst, wie du deine - hochinteressante - Vermutung belegst, sei es durch Primärquellen, sei es durch diese These ebenfalls vertretende Sekundärquellen, drehen wir uns im vorwissenschaftlichen Kreis.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schimmelreiter said:


> Wenn du nicht sagst, wie du deine - hochinteressante - Vermutung belegst, sei es durch Primärquellen, sei es durch diese These ebenfalls vertretende Sekundärquellen, drehen wir uns im vorwissenschaftlichen Kreis.


Ähm, wie belegst du denn *deine *Vemutung, außer mit überalterten Quellen aus einem Jahrhundert, das für seine Prüderie bekannt ist?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Zeig halt, dass du - im Gegensatz zu mir - auf dem sicheren Grund einer stabilen Quellenbasis stehst. Das ist das diskursive Prinzip.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 



Gernot Back said:


> aber _Frauenzimmer _ist dem gegenüber einfach nur ein verächtlicher Begriff für _Frau_, vermutlich in *Reduktion auf die reproduktive Fähigkeit von Frauen, ihre Gebärmuttern*!!



Mich würde auch sehr interessieren, worauf Du diese Behauptung stützt. Von dieser Wortgeschichte habe ich noch nie gehört oder gelesen. Der Duden sagt das Folgende (und ich sehe gerade, dass Hutschi das bereits im Beitrag #2 gepostet hat:


> spätmittelhochdeutsch vrouwenzimmer = Frauengemach und die Gesamtheit  der dort wohnenden weiblichen Personen; im 17. Jahrhundert auf die  einzelne Person übertragen, ursprünglich ohne negative Bedeutung


----------



## fdb

Gernot Back said:


> Does it say anything about their possible repressions of thinking explicitly of _Frauenzimmer _as a uterus at the time when they



viz. the brothers Grimm




Gernot Back said:


> lived?



Ganz offensichtlich hast du nie die DWb-Artikel “ficken“, „fotze“ usw. gelesen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Die längste Zeit wohnten, koitierten, gebaren und starben Menschen mehrerer Generationen in *einem *​Zimmer. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir im "unprüdesten" Jahrhundert leben.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gernot Back said:


> Genau das heißt Kemenate "_rooms (in a castle) assigned to married aristocratic women_", aber _Frauenzimmer _ist dem gegenüber einfach nur ein verächtlicher Begriff für _Frau_, vermutlich in Reduktion auf die reproduktive Fähigkeit von Frauen, ihre Gebärmuttern!!



Ich glaube, Du bringst da zwei Dinge durcheinander.

1. Gemächer und Staat einer verheirateten adeligen Frau (vrouwenzimmer), und Frau bedeutete damals "Herrin".

2. 





> Eine _caminata _in den Quellen muss unabhängig vom Bezug auf reale Räume oder soziale Unterscheidungen allgemein als beheizbarer Raum des hohen und späten Mittelalters verstanden werden.



Und selbst im Gebrauch des 19. Jahrhundert, von der Dein Verständnis des Wortes offensichtlich geprägt ist, wird der Begriff "Kemenate" nicht ausschließlich als "Wohnraum verheirateter adeliger Frauen" verstanden, sondern  

1) als Wohnraum von Personen höherer Stände, und zwar _*beiderlei*_ Geschlechtes (Ritter)
2) als Wohnraum besonders bedürftiger Personen (Kranker und Frauen)

Wenn man den von Dir selbst verlinkten Wikipedia-Artikel aufmerksam liest, kommt man nicht umhin, Dein Verständnis des Begriffes "Kemenate" als starke Einschränkung ebendieses Begriffes zu werten.

Das Wort Frau an sich ist etymologisch gesehen alles andere als verächtlich. Ganz im Gegenteil, es ist sehr respektvoll, denn es bedeutete Ursprünglich "Herrin" - und das ist heute noch. Wenn man heute alle Personen weiblichen Geschlechtes als Frauen bezeichnet, so geschieht dies aus dem Grunde, dass das Wort "Weib" nicht mehr respektvoll genug erschien. Diese Entwicklung ist in vielen europäischen Sprachen zu beobachten: dona im Katalanischen, donna im Italienischen (und diversen romanischen Idiomen Italiens) und domna im Rumänischen haben sich alle aus dem Lateinischen Wort für (Haus)Herrin (domina; domus=Haus) entwickelt. Das Wort "Dame" hat ebenfalls denselben Ursprung.

Gernot, wenn das noch zu wenig ist, dann schau doch mal bei Goethe in "Wilhelm Meisters Lehrjahre" (1795 erschienen) nach, ganz bequem über die Suchfunktion:
http://www.digbib.org/Johann_Wolfgang_von_Goethe_1749/Wilhelm_Meisters_Lehrjahre_.pdf

Z. B. "dieses vortrefflichliche Frauenzimmer" - das ist ja wohl alles andere als verächtlich!

Als Beispiel für den Bedeutungswandel eines Wortes diene das Wort "Dirne".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Ich glaube, Du bringst da zwei Dinge durcheinander.
> 
> 1. Gemächer und Staat einer verheirateten adeligen Frau (vrouwenzimmer), und Frau bedeutete damals "Herrin".
> 
> 2.
> Und selbst im Gebrauch des 19. Jahrhundert, von der Dein Verständnis des Wortes offensichtlich geprägt ist, wird der Begriff "Kemenate" nicht ausschließlich als "Wohnraum verheirateter adeliger Frauen" verstanden, sondern
> 
> 1) als Wohnraum von Personen höherer Stände, und zwar _*beiderlei*_ Geschlechtes (Ritter)
> 2) als Wohnraum besonders bedürftiger Personen (Kranker und Frauen)
> 
> Wenn man den von Dir selbst verlinkten Wikipedia-Artikel aufmerksam liest, kommt man nicht umhin, Dein Verständnis des Begriffes "Kemenate" als starke Einschränkung ebendieses Begriffes zu werten.
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]Das Wort Frau an sich ist etymologisch gesehen alles andere als verächtlich. Ganz im Gegenteil, es ist sehr respektvoll, denn es bedeutete Ursprünglich "Herrin" - und das ist heute noch. Wenn man heute alle Personen weiblichen Geschlechtes als Frauen bezeichnet, so geschieht dies aus dem Grunde, dass das Wort "Weib" nicht mehr respektvoll genug erschien. Diese Entwicklung ist in vielen europäischen Sprachen zu beobachten: dona im Katalanischen, donna im Italienischen (und diversen romanischen Idiomen Italiens) und domna im Rumänischen haben sich alle aus dem Lateinischen Wort für (Haus)Herrin (domina; domus=Haus) entwickelt. Das Wort "Dame" hat ebenfalls denselben Ursprung.
> 
> Gernot, wenn das noch zu wenig ist, dann schau doch mal bei Goethe in "Wilhelm Meisters Lehrjahre" (1795 erschienen) nach, ganz bequem über die Suchfunktion:
> http://www.digbib.org/Johann_Wolfgang_von_Goethe_1749/Wilhelm_Meisters_Lehrjahre_.pdf
> 
> Z. B. "dieses vortrefflichliche Frauenzimmer" - das ist ja wohl alles andere als verächtlich!
> 
> Als Beispiel für den Bedeutungswandel eines Wortes diene das Wort "Dirne".


Umkehrschluss:
Ein Frauen - lies: Weiber - zu Gebärmaschinen erniedrigendes Pejorativum müsste, stimmte denn die Uterusthese, _Weiberzimmer _​heißen.


----------



## bearded

Concerning Frauenzimmer, I also have a (maybe silly) grammatical doubt.  In German grammars for Italians, there usually is a distinction - regarding German word composition - between true plurals and 'false' plurals:
Frauenbekleidung (true plural of Frauen: Bekleidung für Frauen)
Herrenmode (true plural of Herren)
but
Ich höre eine Männerstimme (false plural: Stimme eines Mannes)
ich trinke Hühnerbrühe (false plural: broth just from one chicken)
Probably, most German speakers are not aware of this distinction, but for foreigners studying German, the 'false plurals' are surprising. In Latin languages, we say 'una voce d'uomo' , 'une voix d'homme' , 'un brodo di pollo'..
I am sure, though, that sensitive and language-expert Germans (like members of this forum) do understand the difference.
Now, concerning Frauenzimmer, how is Frauen perceived ?  If true plural, Schimmelreiter is right
(rooms for women) ;  If false plural, GernotBack might be right (one woman/one uterus).
I am 'gespannt' to read your comments.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

So it would have to be _Weibszimmer_, not _Frauen_(sg.)_zimmer. _Anyway, has anybody ever come across an instance of _Zimmer _being a simile for _uterus_? 

Let's assume the possibility of a simile for a moment. Wouldn't _Kammer_ be very much likelier and more plausible than _Zimmer_?
_Zimmer _means _(something made of) timber _(yes, English and German are closely related, we knew that before) whereas _Kammer (chamber_) means _Gewölbe_ _(vault, _Latin _camera)._

If I were to coin a simile for uterus, I definitely wouldn't refer to wood but to a vault to insinuate a womb.

PS
Both _Zimmer _and _Kammer _translate into _room._


----------



## Löwenfrau

I heard the word in Goethes's Werther, it didn't seem to have any derogatory sense there. But when I hear the word nowadays, be it written in a contemporary book or said by anyone in a conversation, it sounds derogatory in the sense: frivolous woman. But I can't tell if this is only an impression I have.


----------



## Hutschi

I seldom heard it in a degorative sense.
Most often I heard it in the "Sabinchensong" and there it is not used degoratively.

I do not belive that the "uterus" therory is true. But it may become a new folk etymmology.

The word was not seldom, and in no old sources I ever read a connection to "uterus".

Even the deplaced name "Frauen als Gebärmaschine" is not very old - the man/ (men and women) considered as machine is rather young.


I found a source, here "Frouenzimmer" is used mainly as "Zimmer für Frauen".
It has a lot of different spellings, and it is used in a way that you cannot see whether the room is meant or the wife, if there is no context.
After reading some sentences I found it is the room.
If you read it you can find the historical usage.

*Jahrbuch für die Geschichte Mittel- und Ostdeutschlands: Band 55 ..., Band 55*

 von Klaus Neitmann,Wolfgang Neugebauer,Michael Scholz

http://books.google.de/books?id=iMM...0CDkQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=frouwenzimmer&f=false


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> I still think, this "above" theory is wrong and my uterus therory is more plausible!





Gernot Back said:


> Ähm, wie belegst du denn *deine *Vemutung, außer mit überalterten Quellen aus einem Jahrhundert, das für seine Prüderie bekannt ist?


Nun ja, wie wir alle wissen, ist die Geschichte der Wissenschaft mit den Leichen wunderschöner, eleganter, plausibler und falscher Theorien gepflastert. Mit dem Argument wäre ich vorsichtig.

Grimm zeigt die folgenden Etappen der Entwicklungsgeschichte des Ausdruckes (wie bereits vorher in diesem Thread erwähnt):
1) Frauenzimmer = Raum der Frauen in einem herrschaftlichen Anwesen oder Hof.
2) Frauenzimmer = Die Gesamtheit der Frauen eines Frauenzimmers 1)
3) Frauenzimmer = Eine einzelne Frau ( übertragen von 2) ).

Bedeutungen 1) und 2) sind hinreichend durch eindeutige Textstellen belegt und können als gesichert angesehen werden. Zumindest deutlich genug, die Beweislast umzukehren und sie dem anzulasten, der dies bezweifelt. Der Schritt von 2) zu 3) ist hingegen nicht Eindeutig belegt. Es wäre natürlich theoretisch möglich, dass sich die Bedeutung 3) unabhängig von 1) und 2) entwickelt hat, was Du behaupten müsstest um Deine Uterus-Hypothese aufrechtzuerhalten. Aber von Plausibilität kann dann wirklich nicht mehr die Rede sein.

Egal wie alt das DWB ist und wie prüde der 19. Jahrhundert gewesen sein mag, die Evidenzlage ändert das nicht.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Der Schritt von 2) zu 3) ist hingegen nicht Eindeutig belegt. Es wäre natürlich theoretisch möglich, dass sich die Bedeutung 3) unabhängig von 1) und 2) entwickelt hat, was Du behaupten müsstest um Deine Uterus-Hypothese aufrechtzuerhalten. Aber von Plausibilität kann dann wirklich nicht mehr die Rede sein.


Man fragt sich in diesem Zusammenhang halt unweigerlich, woher plötzlich die unbestritten derogative Bedeutung von _Frauenzimmer _kommt, die das Wort bei heutiger Verwendung hat. Es klingt heute genau so, wie wenn man Frauen auf eines ihrer Geschlechtsteile reduziert, indem man(n) sie "pars pro toto" so (_Votze_, _Titte_) nennt. Das ist doch kein Zufall, das kann mir keiner einreden!


----------



## Hutschi

Es scheint eine Bedeutungseinengung zu sein, die ich aber in dieser Zeit noch nie gehört habe.
Ich kannte bisher: (scherzhaft liebenswürdige) Bezeichnung für eine (meist nahestehende) Person, 2. leicht ironische, deshalb leicht abwertende Bezeichnung Bezeichnung.

Das Wort "Weib" ist heute außerhalb von Dialekten extrem stärker abwertend als "Frauenzimmer".

Sprachänderungen sind ja der Normalfall.

Deshalb würde es mich interessieren, wo "Frauenzimmer" als identisch mit "Fotze" genannt wird.

Es könnte dann das Wort völlig verdrängen, wie es schon bei "Ficke"="Tasche" der Fall ist, das Wort wurde durch das vulgäre Homonym praktisch verdrängt.

Volksetymologisch würde ich es bei Frauenzimmer verstehen.


----------



## Sowka

Gernot Back said:


> Man fragt sich in diesem Zusammenhang halt unweigerlich, woher plötzlich die unbestritten derogative Bedeutung von _Frauenzimmer _kommt, die das Wort bei heutiger Verwendung hat. Es klingt heute genau so, wie wenn man Frauen auf eines ihrer Geschlechtsteile reduziert, indem man(n) sie "pars pro toto" so (_Votze_, _Titte_) nennt. Das ist doch kein Zufall, das kann mir keiner einreden!



Ich empfinde das Wort nicht so, und ich habe auch diese gedankliche Verbindung nie hergestellt. "Frauenzimmer" ist ein veraltetes Wort. Es kann - je nach Umgebung und Situation - durchaus unterschiedliche Nuancen haben. Ich meine, mich zu entsinnen, dass mein Vater (der heute 95 Jahre alt wäre) es zuweilen leicht scherzhaft verwendete.

Es fällt mir sensationell schwer, das von Dir geschilderte "pars pro toto" darin zu erkennen. Es ist ein altes, etwas seltsames, Wort, und es ist für mich auch heute in keiner Weise vergleichbar mit den anderen von Dir genannten.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe etwas gegoogelt. Im Netz ist die häufigste gegenwärtige Verwendung liebenswürdig-positiv.

Und im 18. Jahrhundert war es auch positiv, es gab sogar ein "Frauenzimmer-Lexikon:
*Corvinus, Gottlieb Siegmund: Nutzbares, galantes und curiöses Frauenzimmer-Lexicon. Leipzig, 1715.*

17. Jahrhundert:



 Ercker, Lazarus: Aula subterranea. Frankfurt (Main), 1672.                      #225 ... können mit deren unverſehenen Knall die Umbſtehenden und ſonderlich das Frauenzimmer nicht wenig erſchrecket werden /

In einem solchen Satz ist nicht unbedingt klar, ob es schon eine einzelne Frau ist, oder ob es die Frauen des Frauenzimmer sind. Aus dem Kontext geht das erste hervor, denke ich.


----------



## Sowka

Ja, genau, Hutschi -- erstaunlich positiv! Es gibt auch diverse Blogs, die sich so nennen (ohne es vielleicht auf die provokante Weise zu tun), und einen recht gemütlichen Laden für Frauenmode in Größe 34 bis 50. Alles ganz normale, heutige, Frauenzimmer. Ich glaube, ich werde das Wort ein bisschen adoptieren und aufpäppeln


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gernot Back said:


> Man fragt sich in diesem Zusammenhang halt unweigerlich, woher plötzlich die unbestritten derogative Bedeutung von _Frauenzimmer _kommt, die das Wort bei heutiger Verwendung hat. Es klingt heute genau so, wie wenn man Frauen auf eines ihrer Geschlechtsteile reduziert, indem man(n) sie "pars pro toto" so (_Votze_, _Titte_) nennt. Das ist doch kein Zufall, das kann mir keiner einreden!



Sprachveränderung (und Bedeutungsverschiebung als Einzelaspekt der Sprachveränderung) ist der Normalfall (wie schon beim Wort "Weib" und dem von mir erwähnten Wort "Dirne"). Die Bedeutung einzelner Wörter kann sich mitunter in deren Gegenteil verkehren. Ich erinnere mich an die französische Sprachgeschichte: das Verb "tuer" bedeutete ursprünglich nicht "umbringen" oder "töten", sondern "schützen". Der Bedeutungswandel wurde so erklärt: "schützen" -> "vor Feuer schützen" -> "Feuer löschen" (bzw. ersticken) - "töten". Das aus dem Lateinischen geerbte Verb "occire" (von occidere) ist heute hingegen stark archaisch-hochtrabend konnotiert und wird, wenn überhaupt, zur Erzeugung komischer Effekte benutzt.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Man fragt sich in diesem Zusammenhang halt unweigerlich, woher plötzlich die unbestritten derogative Bedeutung von _Frauenzimmer _kommt, die das Wort bei heutiger Verwendung hat. Es klingt heute genau so, wie wenn man Frauen auf eines ihrer Geschlechtsteile reduziert, indem man(n) sie "pars pro toto" so (_Votze_, _Titte_) nennt. Das ist doch kein Zufall, das kann mir keiner einreden!


Die älteren Belege von Bedeutung 3) sind eindeutig nicht derogativ. Die mild derogative Bedeutung, die Du offenbar wahrnimmst (der, wie Hutschi und Sowka belegt haben, auch heute nicht eindeutig ist) kann sich, wenn überhaupt, nur nachträglich gebildet haben. Auch passt der Vergleich darum nicht, weil _Frauenzimmer _im Gegensatz zu _Titte _oder _Votze _nie vulgär war.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gernot Back said:


> Man fragt sich in diesem Zusammenhang halt unweigerlich, woher plötzlich die unbestritten derogative Bedeutung von _Frauenzimmer _kommt, die das Wort bei heutiger Verwendung hat. Es klingt heute genau so, wie wenn man Frauen auf eines ihrer Geschlechtsteile reduziert, indem man(n) sie "pars pro toto" so (_Votze_, _Titte_) nennt. Das ist doch kein Zufall, das kann mir keiner einreden!





berndf said:


> Die älteren Belege von Bedeutung 3) sind eindeutig nicht derogativ. Die mild derogative Bedeutung, die Du offenbar wahrnimmst (der, wie Hutschi und Sowka belegt haben, auch heute nicht eindeutig ist) kann sich, wenn überhaupt, nur nachträglich gebildet haben. Auch passt der Vergleich darum nicht, weil _Frauenzimmer _im Gegensatz zu _Titte _oder _Votze _nie vulgär war.


Auch wäre es einem früheren Jahrhundert nicht eingefallen, eine auf Mutterschaft Bezug nehmende Synekdoche abwertend zu konnotieren. Der Gedanke, _Du Mutter_ in eine Reihe mit _Du Votze_​ zu stellen, ist offenbar unserem Jahrhundert vorbehalten.


----------



## Alemanita

Das Wort Frauenzimmer erfuhr im 17. Jahrhundert eine gewisse Abwertung, als es durch Dame, ein Wort höfischer Kreise (aus dem Französischen) abgelöst wurde. Man kann sich vorstellen, dass es als aus der Mode gekommenes Wort später nur noch ironisch gebraucht wurde. (Kluge, Etymologisches Wörterbuch - Herkunft des Wortes: 'Wohngemächer der Frau im Sinne von Fürstin'). Stimmte die Uterusthese, müsste es mMn _Kinderzimmer_ heissen.


----------



## berndf

Alemanita said:


> Stimmte die Uterusthese, müsste es mMn _Kinderzimmer_ heissen.


Guter Punkt.


----------



## Aliph

By mere chance, I read this old interesting thread and would like to give my own contribution on the matter, though a little bit late. It isn’t based on linguistics but on psychoanalysis, so I looked up in Freud’s “Gesammelte Werke” where the word Frauenzimmer is used several times:

*Die Symbolik im Traum
Vorlesungen zur Einführung in die Psychoanalyse*

« _Es ist mir wahrscheinlicher, daß das Zimmer als der den Menschen umschließende Raum zum Symbol des Weibes geworden ist. Das Haus kennen wir ja schon in solcher Bedeutung; aus der Mythologie und aus dem poetischen Stil dürfen wir Stadt, Burg, Schloß, Festung als weitere Symbole für das Weib hinzunehmen. (…) Ich habe in den letzten Jahren vorwiegend fremdsprachige Patienten behandelt und glaube mich zu erinnern, daß in deren Träumen das Zimmer gleichfalls ein Frauenzimmer bedeutete, obwohl sie keinen analogen Sprachgebrauch in ihren Sprachen hatten“_

Therefore the theory about the uterine origin of the word Frauenzimmer ( evoked by Gernot Back) might have some validity at least in the unconscious.


----------



## berndf

I would be surprised if there were anything in the world Freud wouldn't associate with some kind of smut. If he had associated _Frauenzimmer _with uterus I would find it extremely difficult to take this seriously. But this passage doesn't really contain anything in this direction. What Freud says here rather points into the direction of the development as described by Grimm (see #32 above).


----------

